# Hello - Brief Introduction



## MadameG2004 (Jan 3, 2020)

I am Melissa and I am 40 years old and have been with my husband since 2000 (married since 2004). We have two daughters together and live in our hometown where we both grew up, in fact, we live in the family home he was raised in. We have had many adventures in our careers and have been fortunate enough to travel Canada extensively. I work as a support to families and children and he owns a small business and works casually as a teacher. We have some issues which I believe are common (finances, child rearing, division of chores, in laws, etc), but I feel that I want to start seeking outside advice as I feel our marriage could be much healthier.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- when you can post, there will be lots of good folks here who can help you!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are your daughters still at home? How old are they?

What is the most pressing issue in your marriage that you would like to change? That might be the place to start.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM, @MadameG2004


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

MadameG2004 said:


> I am Melissa and I am 40 years old and have been with my husband since 2000 (married since 2004). We have two daughters together and live in our hometown where we both grew up, in fact, we live in the family home he was raised in. We have had many adventures in our careers and have been fortunate enough to travel Canada extensively. I work as a support to families and children and he owns a small business and works casually as a teacher. We have some issues which I believe are common (finances, child rearing, division of chores, in laws, etc), but I feel that I want to start seeking outside advice as I feel our marriage could be much healthier.


Let me pick out the words in your post that are most prominent:
1.Careers(adventures)
2. Support(families/children)
3. Small business
4. Works casually 

Not one word of what you two do together beyond being room mates, working and raising kids. What time do you two put aside for just each other weekly?


----------

